# Big Enough



## ShepherdOfFire

Hello, I am new to the site and I have just begun to research owning piranhas as pets. I was thinking of getting 5 juveniles and keeping them in a 55 gallon tank. Is that enough or should I look for a bigger tank?


----------



## Ægir

Look for a bigger tank... they will out grow a 55 fairly quick.

Something like a 90 or 125, the bigger the better.


----------



## ShepherdOfFire

How long would they be able to stay in there before outgrowing it? I've been looking around, but haven't found any that are bigger than 55 gallons.


----------



## Ægir

Depends on how small you got them... but I would say 6 months to maybe a year.

Would have to be a bare tank with no territories, lower temp and frequent feeding... and theres a good chance they would still eat each other.


----------



## ShepherdOfFire

Ok I will keep looking for a bigger tank. Do you know of any websites where you can customize a tank? I've been looking at a couple larger tanks and I want one that taller instead of longer


----------



## Ægir

You would prob have to find someone locally to build one. Check out the bigger companies websites (Marineland, AllGlasssAquariums etc) to see what they offer.


----------



## ShepherdOfFire

Would you recommend getting a taller tank? And what about getting a "reef ready" one?


----------



## Ægir

I would recommend length and depth over height... Ps rarely swim in the top of the tank and a bigger footprint is better IMO

If you want to setup a sump, absolutely get a reef ready tank. A sump is the best way to go for filtration and keeping a clean look in the display.


----------



## Steven M

I'm going to throw my 2 cents and say reef ready as well! Or if you're daring you can go purchase a glass/tile hole saw and make your own... I decided to drill my own tank and its very easy! I did it today and instead of buying the bulkheads, I purchased pvc male and female adapters and some aquarium safe silicone.


----------



## ShepherdOfFire

Ok, I found a good deal on a 110 gallon tank. Another question that might be stupid. Should it be freshwater or saltwater?


----------



## Ægir

Freshwater... A tank that was used for saltwater is fine, you just need to clean it with some hot water and vinegar.


----------



## ShepherdOfFire

What are some different fish that you have had success with keeping with the red bellies? Also, I read that piranhas like the tank to be darker and that I can use plants to help keep it darker. What recommendations do you have for plants?


----------



## Ægir

Small, fast fish like convict cichlids.... but eventually everything gets eaten, just a matter of time.

Most plants dont do well in low light tanks, so thats a tough one. You would have to start out with lots of light and let the plants grow.


----------



## ShepherdOfFire

What about large bottom feeders? I thought I read that plecos could possibly work. Would you recommend fake plants then?


----------



## Ægir

Any fish you put in will eventually become food, could be a day or 10 years... but eventually it will be eaten.

They will attack and eat fake plants sometimes. Unless you want to have a decently lit tank I would use some driftwood.


----------



## ShepherdOfFire

The person I bought the tank from also included a few fish, most of which can be put in smaller containers if need be. There are 2 plecos however that are 11 and 18 inches long. Will they pose a threat to the juveniles? The tank also included a fairly bright led light fixture with bright white leds meant for the day and some darker blue ones for the night. I don't plan on having the lights on all the time and the area that the tank is in does not get direct sunlight.


----------



## scent troll

no sir the pleco should pose no threat what so ever to the other fish. they are very much docile fish.


----------



## Sanchezi

..If you have not got the pleco yet...i would re-think getting it. They are more problems than they are worth IMO.
1. They produce a lot of waste.
2. They are actually aggressive and may chase and disturb your red belly piranha at feeding time...Not Trying to derail what Scent Troll is stating about pleco's being docile ( he is correct, generally speaking)...it is more that the pleco can disturb the piranha...is what i am saying.
3. They get large, if it is the common pleco type.

Anyway, at the EOD it is your decision obviously









here is a video of a pleco chasing piranha at feeding time


----------

